# Case recommendation needed please.



## BKSinAZ (Oct 29, 2004)

I am looking for a new case. I don't need all the fancy lights, just a fairly good quality one that keeps everything cool. Here is my components that will be going into the case.
I also purchased my own PSU.

CPU - Intel Core 2 Duo E6850
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...bConroe+6850

MotherBoard - GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS4 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128064

RAM - CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145034

Video Card -eVGA 8800GT 
https://www.antaresdigital.com/custo...1&cat=0&page=1

Power Supply - PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750W Quad
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817703009

2 hard drives, CDRW, DVD-RW


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you don't need one that is very fancy look at the Antec P182. I would also add another 120mm fan to it.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129025
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209006


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

id get http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017 for cpu instead of the E6850. as for case, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112116 should work well


----------



## White Goodman (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a P180 and I really dig it. Its mod friendly and has great wire management potential. I did exactly what TheMatt mentioned and added an intake fan. The included filters also help keep dust out. I bought mine for $ 80 at Fry's after rebate.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yeah. The P190 is very nice but I have only found it with the included dual Antec NeoHE power supplies so it is very expensive. It also gave more depth because the P180 & P182 are too narrow to accommodate some tall heatsinks.


----------



## White Goodman (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't know how tall the Tunig Tower is compared to others but it's pretty big all around, fit fine in mine. Just maybe something to reference as far as size. It also lines up with fans quite well BTW.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if price is no object i say go for one of these


----------

